# Pigeon in Clinton Twp, Michigan needs a home



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Hi everyone.
I have a pigeon in Clinton Twp, Michigan that needs a home. It might be a king pigeon and does have a band on the leg, but can't get in contact with owner. I will post a picture as soon as I can, h/she is really beautiful. If anyone is interested please pm and I will give you the finders info so you can get in contact with them.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Here is a pic of this little one.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a beauty.
Hope he finds a good home.

Reti


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I sent a email to the Snipes. Looks like her kind of bird.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

*Yay! Thanks, Littlestar!*

"Mooch" has found a new home and will be 'migrating' this weekend!!   

He has quite an interesting background story - looking forward to getting all the details straight and sharing!! The lady who has him has rescued this bird - wait for it - THREE times!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

TheSnipes said:


> "Mooch" has found a new home and will be 'migrating' this weekend!!
> 
> He has quite an interesting background story - looking forward to getting all the details straight and sharing!! The lady who has him has rescued this bird - wait for it - THREE times!


I'm working hard on expanding your flock!


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm doing a fine job on my own!!!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Fantastic.
Will be waiting for the details and pics.

Reti


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

thats a very beautiful pigeon  sure it will be a wonderful addition to your flock


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

THREE times???? Sounds like "Mooch" REALLY wants a NEW HOME!!  

I'm so glad to hear he/she has found one!!

Looking forward to updates!!  

Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

TheSnipes,
I'll be waiting for an update. Thank you so much for giving this little one a home, I really appreciate it. I know this little one will have a really good home with you.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm going to try and work out the details with the lady who has him/her tomorrow. It's a hectic time of year to be coordinating a surprise adoption, but it's a NICE surprise and I'm really looking forward to bringing him home! I'll spoil him rotten along with my others


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Can hardly wait for the details.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

TheSnipes said:


> I'm going to try and work out the details with the lady who has him/her tomorrow. It's a hectic time of year to be coordinating a surprise adoption, but it's a NICE surprise and I'm really looking forward to bringing him home! I'll spoil him rotten along with my others


It's the spoiling that's the fun part  Count me looking forward to updates and the pictures too. So glad he/she found a home with you


----------

